

Actors Who Were Almost in Star Trek: The Next Generation - coderdude
http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/actors_who_were_almost_in_star_trek_tng.htm

======
javajones
Just fyi... when I tried to open this at work our web traffic filter flagged
this as an adult only website.

------
wil2k
Wow, didn't know that Wesley Snipes almost played Geordi La Forge. :D

